# Rusty Noma all apart



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Well not completely-half of the auger is stuck but I'll get it off. Interesting design w grease fittings to supposedly prevent auger stickage. Someone skimped on grease?? Stands to reason as the axle bushings are shot and axle worn. Luckily I had a piece of 3/4 shaft and have already transferred the sprocket to it. Other than that it only needed an impeller bearing which I scored off the Bay for $20-love those special bearing sizes that aren't off the shelf sizes. As you can see the repaint will take the most time but the snow is 6 months off right? I'll post more pix when it is looking nice. GJ:troll:


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Maybe you wrote it elsewhere; but what's the rest of the story on this unit . . . . it looks like it sat idle out in the weather for the past 10 years?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

IMHO, you will spend a lot of time and money to get this unit to look halfway decent, and the finished product will end up with a so-so snowblower. I would start with a quality machine, i.e. Honda, Ariens, Toro, and then your finished product will be a great machine. Unless, there is some family reason for doing this. That machine is very rusty, inside and out.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

I posted in the Murray section thinking it was one. The Bobcat I rescued was almost as crusty. It is rather generic being a friction drive unit. I need projects to keep busy. The 10hp engine is a keeper for perhaps adding to a later find. Yes the trick high buck models are nice but not for me unless FREE.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

guzzijohn said:


> Well not completely-half of the auger is stuck but I'll get it off. Interesting design w grease fittings to supposedly prevent auger stickage. Someone skimped on grease?? Stands to reason as the axle bushings are shot and axle worn. Luckily I had a piece of 3/4 shaft and have already transferred the sprocket to it. Other than that it only needed an impeller bearing which I scored off the Bay for $20-love those special bearing sizes that aren't off the shelf sizes. As you can see the repaint will take the most time but the snow is 6 months off right? I'll post more pix when it is looking nice. GJ:troll:


Looks like that stuck auger won't the last time you'll find a lack of grease and oil used!
As for the poster who questioned restoring a machine like this I'd say why restore a high quality machine or rare machine when you can tinker and play with something nobody else wants. Sometimes it's the chase that's appealing not the catch.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I think this is going to be a fun project. Wire brush it, prime with oil base primer, oil top coat, or a paint that can be sprayed, it will look great, something he can be proud of. All this rust can be wire brushed or grinded off.


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Good Luck with your project.
Some people like restoring old old vehicles, some people like restoring old snowblowers.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

I got very grungy wire wheeling rust today. I turned 71 Monday so I can claim a bit of "Oldheimer's" eccentricity. I spent 34 years as a mechanic at the U of MN-we fixed everything from window fans to building generators. I got impressed with Simplicity blowers long ago when repairing one from a dormitory. Hmmmm-maybe I can graft this 10 horse on the Bobcat. Oops, no leave that alone!! ps I got the auger off


----------



## Tom Burns (Apr 26, 2017)

This guy is working on about the same machine. Maybe this will help.







I find a lot more satisfaction in bringing something like this back into service than fixing up what was a very expensive machine to begin with. All that happens is the original owner's loss is greater on the expensive machine than the cheaper unit.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

guzzijohn said:


> I got very grungy wire wheeling rust today. I turned 71 Monday so I can claim a bit of "Oldheimer's" eccentricity. I spent 34 years as a mechanic at the U of MN-we fixed everything from window fans to building generators. I got impressed with Simplicity blowers long ago when repairing one from a dormitory. Hmmmm-maybe I can graft this 10 horse on the Bobcat. Oops, no leave that alone!! ps I got the auger off


Will there be "film" at 11? I know how it is, at 69 I've got that CRS (can't remember sh*t for those of you that don't habla).
PS: Ever tried this stuff after you removed the heavy rust? Worked for me.
http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=53177286


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm too cheap for expensive chemicals. I was just surfing to find my simplicity but the closest thing was an A/C and of course there's no brand forum for those. Has anyone seen an old blower book like what have been printed about old outboards? It seems like I found info yrs ago but forgot where and what model it was. Typical construction except for the beefy 2 speed gearbox. I should go out to the shed and find numbers but it is cold and rainy-maybe tomorrow. HEY!! I just rediscovered the old Gilson site which answered the A/C question. I had that on my old computer but one day all my bookmarks disappeared! Funny that forum doesn't list Noma.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

They should open a new category specifically for Noma. They have a category for Lawnboy Snowblowers and they are rarer than Noma. Most Noma information will be in the Murray category since Murray took over Noma. You will also find Noma info under Craftsman and John Deere and possibly others since Noma made snowblowers for those companies. Craftsman Driftbreaker model snowblowers, are Noma's, which are known as Craftsmans best snowblowers ever built but they made other kind's, than Murray took over. Now most of Craftsman snowblowers and products in general are MTD. However a request should be put in to make Noma have its own section. You should request it, I'm sure that is something they will have no problem doing since their are many Noma Snowblowers and Noma Snowblower owners out there. Contact one of the administrators or go to the help section of this website and ask that they make Noma a category. Bring on Noma...


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree there should be a Noma category and I suggested it earlier this year when I acquired a 5hp Noma. I love some of it's features, high front housing, larger impeller, metal gearing for the chute, tire size and tread, is hefty has weight, well balanced but still has some weight on the front.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

So what do we do start petition?


----------

